# Transit connect engine rattle/noise?



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Purchased a van today, tidy transit connect 53 plate 77k miles full service history. Driving home all seemed fine until I got off the motorway, when I started to notice a noise. Seems like a rattle, something loose coming from under the van, engine area when going over bumps. Also between 1.5-2k revs the engine sound really loud, but after 2k revs is fine, also fine when idle. I'm going to get this checked by a mechanic the weekend but wondering if anybody else had these problems? Or know what it could be possibly? Thanks


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

My dad had the same problem as your describing. I've i remember rightly (i don't know too much about the mechanic side of car's so sorry!) it was something to do with the engine mount causing the engine to move slightly. when he pulled away in 1st 2nd it used to make a sort of vibrating/loud noise. 

Sorry if that makes no sense at all..


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm no good either to be honest but it sounds similar to what your describing. Like when a car is going to slow in to low revs, it makes a noise, it's like this noise but louder than it should be. Did he hear any banging also when going over bumps?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

No banging i don't think. just a very loud vibrating sound..


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

The two could possibly be connected. Looked into engine mount failure and sounds similar to what I have been experiencing.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Bottom linkage or anti roll bushes, £6.00 fix if so. Check out Transit Forum for a pointer


----------

